# Computer Building



## Fire Cuber (May 1, 2012)

hello, i know this is not computer forum but maybe some of you know about it?

suggest me a system of $1000 with everything (OS+Monitor+Mouse+Speaker, etc.)


----------



## Cheese11 (May 1, 2012)

You don't know anything about computer building do you? I'm not sure what you need it for. But go basic.


----------



## Carson (May 1, 2012)

$1,000 US?

For gaming? If so, what type of games? How big do you need the monitor to be?

Edit:
Try this

This actually comes in a little over budget at around $1,120. The cpu and motherboard can be purchased as a combo, but newegg won't let me add a combo to a wish list so I couldn't set it up that way, that would save $20. If you didn't have to worry about purchasing an OS, that would put you under $1000. If you are a student, you can purchase it with a student discount from from the microsoft site and it would save you some money as well. This is also the professional version, going for home would be slightly cheaper. 

The video card is "nice" but it isn't "great." I actually have two of those running in SLI it runs really nice. The motherboard I put in can run two cards at x16 so you would be able upgrade later simply by installing an extra card so you wouldn't have to replace the one you were using. The motherboard itself is a little pricey, but that was to make way for the possible second video card. You could knock off around $75 by using a cheaper board, but that would get rid of any possibility of a second video card later. Note that the power supply included with the case is a 500 watt. That is plenty of power for this setup, but it would be pretty iffy running two of those video cards.

The speakers and keyboard aren't that great, that was to save some money. The mouse is the one I use and I am very happy with it. You could save a little by going with a cheaper one, but ~$40 for that mouse is a really good deal.

You could also save some money by ordering from different sites. I'm sure you can find some good deals at other places, but I didn't want to take that much time to shop around. If you have decent electronic shops near you, you could maybe save a little by purchasing things like keyboard/speakers/monitor/etc locally and saving on shipping.


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 3, 2012)

Thanks man, Speedsolving is a good forum, not just for cubing, but for asking any question that I wanted to ask. Since I like cubing and I have account here, I don't have to ask to a tech forum or something .



Cheese11 said:


> You don't know anything about computer building do you? I'm not sure what you need it for. But go basic.


 
What basic? I know about it little. At least I knew what components I need



Carson said:


> $1,000 US?
> 
> For gaming? If so, what type of games? How big do you need the monitor to be?
> 
> ...


 
Hello, I think it is pretty steep there. I wish you could make it under $1000 Lol. Like say $975... 

I need it for gaming, not those extreme ones, but I need to max out racing games like Dirt 3, F1 2011, NFS Run, Flight simulators, Football games (PES, FIFA), etc. At full HD. Not for games like BF3 or Metro 2033... I also need it to be quiet and any Full HD monitor with DVI/HDMI plug is fine.

Also, please take Something like Overclocking as a consideration... Otherwise I would just have bought an HP or any prebuilds...

I think of something to make it under $1000:

I think the case is too epic...

Would something like this be a better option:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119249

And Power supply? Suggestion please (The case does not come with Power Supply)

Is there any cheaper ASUS motherboard that supports 2 graphics card? Please help me find and tell me how can you know that a motherboard support dual cards. Is it just by looking that there is 2 PCI-E x16 slots?

As for the graphic card, This is $15 cheaper, a 7770. Is it a better deal:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102967

$175 for a processor is kinda... expensive and It is 8-core right? How about the 6-core AM3+? Is it a better deal?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106012

Oh yes, how about intel? I know, different socket different motherboard.

For RAM, what is the difference between the RAM you gave me and this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231311

It's almost $20 cheaper

HDD, kinda, I like WD more. How about this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769

Identical price

I think there is no need to go W7 Pro. W7 Home Premium for $30 less I think is enough

Would I need extra fans? Case fans, components fans (Processor, Graphics, HDD)?

So if I choose these, I saved more than $100. Help please thanks


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 3, 2012)

Fire Cuber said:


> As for the graphic card, This is $15 cheaper, a 7770. Is it a better deal:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102967
> 
> $175 for a processor is kinda... expensive and It is 8-core right? How about the 6-core AM3+? Is it a better deal?
> ...



I'll help you out on a few things. The GPU is better - that's a solid graphics card that would be better than the GTX 460. The only issue is that AMD cards tend to have driver problems. Also, I'd recommend the six-core processor over the eight-core. Six-core will still provide great performance (just make sure your mobo supports it) - the problem with the eight-core is that a few games don't completely support it, so the extra power doesn't really do much. As for the RAM, he gave you 1866Mhz RAM while the one you have picked out is 1333Mhz. The 1866Mhz will perform better - but from what I've read (what games you want to play) you would be fine with 1333Mhz.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 4, 2012)

Fire Cuber said:


> I think the case is too epic...
> 
> Would something like this be a better option:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119249


 
Cooler Master is generally excellent, although for that price range I would recommend a comparably priced model in the HAF series unless you're more concerned about aesthetics than cooling.

Also, reddit.com/r/buildapc is a very helpful resource.


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 4, 2012)

OK

HAF one is $20 more expensive, should I get it? I don't think so. Are you sure AMD has lots of driver problems? I thought they just make driver and it should work fine...

So this is my current one:

1045T ($140), (Extra CPU cooler or fans if needed), Motherboard (Not decided yet) I want a motherboard that supports the processor and other components, below $150 I hope ($150), DDR3 2x4GB 1333 RAM ($40), Sapphire 7770 ($135), A normal DVD ROM ($20), WD 500GB HDD ($80), Power Supply (Undecided, suggestion please), The Cooler Master Case ($50), 23" Monitor ($140), Generic Keyboard ($15), G400 Mouse ($40), Win 7 Home Premium ($100), S-220 Speaker ($30)

Seems like below $1000, just I need (extra cooler if needed, opinion please) and POWER SUPPLY!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2012)

Fire Cuber said:


> Are you sure AMD has lots of driver problems? I thought they just make driver and it should work fine...


 
AMD is kind of known for driver issues, yeah. In my experience most of them can be overcome fairly simply by just disabling Catalyst.

As for a power supply, I'm not knowledgeable enough to suggest a specific model, but I'd say it's definitely worth it to get a modular supply.


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 5, 2012)

No man Modular is way too pricey

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159055
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371030
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194038
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256061


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey everyone. I need a decent Intel motherboard for around $200. It's a lot to ask for, but I've looked a lot. Could someone help?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Hey everyone. I need a decent Intel motherboard for around $200. It's a lot to ask for, but I've looked a lot. Could someone help?



This should do the trick. If you can afford to spend an extra $40 I'd go with this.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 6, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> This should do the trick. If you can afford to spend an extra $40 I'd go with this.



Would you mind checking this site: Tiger Direct

I'm just not a fan of the Newegg site. Plus I get free shipping with Tiger Direct.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 6, 2012)

How does this look for a computer. I need it to run Starcraft and Medium to High graphics. Run Minecraft full. And Diablo 3 on high graphics. Bugit is around $550 before taxes. 


Ram: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=40739&Sku=C13-5720 (Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 8gb) $55 
Motherboard: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2406888&CatId=6976 (Asus ATX) $130
CPU: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7073164&CatId=6988 (Intel i5 QuadCore 3.10GHz) $190
Graphics Card: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=149617&Sku=A271-5456 (1gb Radeon DDR3) $35
Case: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1497220&Sku=C283-7004 (No PSU MidTower)
PSU: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276574&CatId=1079 (550Watt) $85 for Case and PSU


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Case: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1497220&Sku=C283-7004 (No PSU MidTower)



For that price range, I would suggest you take a look at the Cooler Master HAF 912. It's your decision obviously, and I know some people don't like the aesthetics of the 912, but in my experience it surpasses all similarly priced mid-towers in terms of cooling and cable management.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 7, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Graphics Card: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=149617&Sku=A271-5456 (1gb Radeon DDR3) $35



I'd be surprised if that card could run Diablo 2 on high br0


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 7, 2012)

JTW2007 said:


> For that price range, I would suggest you take a look at the Cooler Master HAF 912. It's your decision obviously, and I know some people don't like the aesthetics of the 912, but in my experience it surpasses all similarly priced mid-towers in terms of cooling and cable management.



I'm really going for price. And I think this'll do it.




goatseforever said:


> I'd be surprised if that card could run Diablo 2 on high br0



I actually have a revised computer which has the video card scraped and this CPU.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 7, 2012)

JTW2007 said:


> For that price range, I would suggest you take a look at the Cooler Master HAF 912. It's your decision obviously, and I know some people don't like the aesthetics of the 912, but in my experience it surpasses all similarly priced mid-towers in terms of cooling and cable management.



Also, what kind of PSU should I look at?


----------



## Aero (Jul 8, 2012)

cheese11 you could save money switching to an amd based cpu http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4615717 it would save you a lot of money on the cpu that you could toward a better gpu. I would recommend a 6850 for gpu. Keep in mind switching to an amd cpu would make you need a amd compatible mobo with at least AM3, additionally i noticed you dont have a hard drive picked out.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Also, what kind of PSU should I look at?



As I stated earlier, I'm an advocate of modular power supplies, but they do cost a fair amount more on average, so you kind of have to make that call yourself.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 9, 2012)

JTW2007 said:


> As I stated earlier, I'm an advocate of modular power supplies, but they do cost a fair amount more on average, so you kind of have to make that call yourself.



Thanks anyway,



Aero said:


> cheese11 you could save money switching to an amd based cpu http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4615717 it would save you a lot of money on the cpu that you could toward a better gpu. I would recommend a 6850 for gpu. Keep in mind switching to an amd cpu would make you need a amd compatible mobo with at least AM3, additionally i noticed you dont have a hard drive picked out.



I like INTEL better. I've had some bas experiences with AMD and will not use it again.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sbpSfdJggy-Q5zxTHEXnQPzNUTPePEl59PsnlCBpk88/edit

That's the updated build.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 9, 2012)

It's been two years since I built my own (working with it still, great system), but I DO know.. if temperature is an issue, get AMD, or much better cooling for Intel; they tend to run hotter.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldnt go cheap on your power supply. If you ever wanna upgrade anything in the near future like another video card or something its a ***** to go and have to buy another PSU just because of it. I would go 600-700 watt. You can never have too many watts.


----------

